# Orange City: The triangle (part 2)



## rickyknight1 (Mar 8, 2018)

It was early morning when Gerald got the golden letter. He was standing in the garden wearing his favorite burgundy fleece robe and smoking a very big cigar. One of his goons by the front gate handed it to him. Suddenly, Gerald’s phone started ringing. 
“Hello. Yes, what is it?” He answered. It was Marcos, who sounded distraught. 
“Boss, it’s the spy. He’s dead. We’ve lost all contacts with him.” Marcos replied. Gerald’s very next move was to scream into the phone.
“Get everyone in my office. NOW.” He exclaimed. Luke and Asakura both received a golden envelope. Simply put, it was an invitation, an invitation to a meeting with all the crime families in Orange City— where they got to meet in a safe way. They often held these meetings throughout the year and talked business. 
The families used these times to trade loots, buy and sell soldiers; likewise, possessions of companies were traded or bought completely. These meetings provided a safe way for them to handle all of their altercations. Wars between two factions were discussed, and terms of peace were vindicated. 
The person who was in charge of these meetings was a man simply known as the High Chancellor. He had absolute power and authority while overseeing everyone’s safety. He was allowed to use the Special Security to implement the rules in however way he saw fit.
 Now after about a week of preparation the day was finally upon them. All the factions were now gathered at the famous building, it stood 60 stories high with a rooftop shaped like a point. Downstairs at the lobby Luke found himself standing by the bar with a drink, and flirting with a female bartender.
“It’s not very often I get to lay my eyes on such a sweet thing like you.” He said. She blushed without ever bothering to respond.
“Go ahead doll why don’t you have another,” He had been offering her drinks. Again she turned around to face him, but still didn’t respond and only smiled more awkwardly. However, when Venus walked in on their little party, she insisted that Luke goes with her because the meeting was about to start. 
Upstairs in the ballroom, Gerald walked in with a fancy white suit and a black vest then popped open a bottle of champagne and offered to buy everyone drinks! In that room there were all sorts, from the street thugs who wore torn clothings like jeans and skull caps, to the high class families in suits. It was there you could find computer hackers, train robbers, and junkyard pirates— all on equal footing.
 Gerald, Luke, and Asakura— although the most powerful of these factions, they were no exception to the rule. The High Chancellor was an elderly man standing by the entrance and wearing a purple and gold robe. He stood erect with an allure of doom. Soon after he very quickly and yet annoyedly asked for everyone’s attention. 
“Evening gentlemen.” 
“Welcome back. I know we’re looking forward to the benefits that will result from tonight. Now let’s be civilized, and handle this promptly. Remember to keep your heads. I don’t want to give the law any more reasons to look further into our lives and what we do.” He said. When Jack, a member of Luke’s faction, noticed Luke’s absence, he asked Venus of his whereabouts.
“Where is he?”
“He said he’ll be here shortly. That he’s working on something big to go in our favor.” She said. Luke however, was not. In fact—  he had already snuck into a hotel across the street with the female bartender and got themselves a room. 
“Well he better be quick.” Jack replied. When the gentlemen sat down and began speaking, their meeting became very abrupt. Asakura and her faction interrupted by busting in through the front door. She was wearing her black ninja skirt and her people were all armed to the teeth. The entire room fell silent and all eyes where on them.
“What— have you forgotten our laws?” The Chancellor asked deliberately. Asakura covered her lips with her hand and chuckled.  
“I see the rumors are true. Orange City is made up of saggy old men.” 
“Give me one good reason to excuse you from immediate execution?!”
“Oh, you old fool. I will give you a reason and it’s really simple. You’re surrounded by crooks and criminals who only care about money and power.” Asakura puts her hand in the air and snapped her fingers, many of the Special Security, who were secretly in league with her— pulled out their weapons and pointed them at the families turning everyone into hostages.
“It seems today it is I, who gets to do the executions Chancellor.” Then she ordered her guards,
“Put everyone on their knees. We’re going to handle business.” She said. One gentleman decided he would try and resist. Asakura looked at her henchman and pointed her finger towards her throat and did a slicing motion. He immediately cocked his gun and shot the rebel in the head, making a huge hole blow open in the back of it, like an exploding watermelon. 
Asakura leaped in the air and clapped her hands excitedly.
“Let this fool be an example.” Then she started circling around the room and examined everyone's faces.
“From now on— I will be taking forty percent of all your earnings. Whatever you make, I will be getting a big portion of it.” She interjected. The families were shocked. Nothing like this had ever happened before.
“Where does a peep squeak like you get the muscles to pull this off?” Gerald asked audaciously. He was being held at gunpoint, then Asakura walked over to him and got in his face.
“You wanna know why I always win? It’s really simple. I play by the rules of the universe, I obey it’s laws and decrees. In other words my higher ups rule this planet, and are paying me lots of money to take over this heap of ruins you call a city. Now whatever gets in my way will be crushed.”
Luke was still in bed with the bartender when suddenly he got up to stare out the window.
“What’s wrong?” She asked. 
“I dunno. But something’s happening down there. I can feel it.” He dropped to the floor and picked up his clothes, which were piled up over by the edge of the bed. 
“Where're you going?” She pleaded. 
“Shut up.” Luke snarled. Then he threw a few scrounge up bills in her face, walked out the door, and slammed it shut. She was left there in bewilderment. 
Luke was still running down the stairs when he decided to check the magazine of his pistol and said to himself,
“It’s time for a party.” 
In front of the famous building a few cops had just recently pulled in. Three police cars parked right next to the entrance. The driver of the first car got out and began speaking into his walkie talkie.
“Michael here. Blue squad has arrived at the scene. Reports of strange noises on the top floor. Might also include gunshots. Things look pretty calm, so we’re going to investigate.” He said. His  partner, who was still sitting in the passenger seat, poked his head out of the window. 
“Yo! Hey, Michael. Shouldn’t we wait for some more back up. You know, just incase?”
“No. You stay with the others. I’m going to have a look.”
“A-alright. Suit yourself.”  It wasn’t long after Luke arrived and started walking towards the entrance. When Michael saw him he motioned his hand at Luke,
“I’m sorry sir, but you’re going to have to wait outside. We’re not letting anyone in right now. We have to quarantine the building until it’s been declared safe.”
“Ok my fellow officer. I trust that you are doing your job correctly.” Luke replied. He stood next to Michael who resumed speaking into his walkie talkie. When Michael’s partner noticed Luke, he gave him an intense stare, as if searching for something through his vague memories. He reacted by pulling out the laptop that was out on his dashboard, and started searching through the files. When Luke’s face popped up on the most wanted list, Michael’s partner jump out of the vehicle and ran towards them. 
“Leon I thought I told you to stay in the car?” Michael said. Leon immediately drew his weapon.
“Don’t move. You’re under arrest.”
“Leon what the hell—“ Michael asked.
“I know who you are, Luke…” Leon said. Luke didn’t hesitate, but instead pointed his own weapon at Michael.
“If you try anything funny i’ll blow his brains out. Capiche?” 
“This is Luke, Michael. Try to look past his fancy new haircut.” 
“I’m going to back away very slowly…” Luke said. Then he reluctantly took a few steps back towards the building’s parking lot. However, the other policemen were now aware of the situation, and they all came out, outnumbering Luke six to one. He shot his gun in the air, forcing the policemen to drop on the ground. Then he used that opportunity to make a dash for his red Lamborghini.  
The policemen eventually caught up to him in the parking lot and opened fire on his car, cracking multiple holes through the windshield as he was pulling out onto the street. He used a turbo to help him gain more speed, and made a turn for the highway.
“You and Carmen follow me.” Michael jerked out. Two of the three police cars, each with their corresponding two officers, proceeded to chase after Luke; while the third car and the two officers in it— stayed behind to guard the building. When Asakura got word of these events she and her henchmen escaped through a secret exit.
All the factions started making their way out. When Jack and Venus got to a safer location, Venus Called Luke.
“What?!” Luke answered. He put the call on his radio speakers, and was speaking with her through his bluetooth ear piece.
“Where are you?” She asked.
“Oh you know, running from the cops is all.” Luke replied. Then Venus turned to face Jack, who was pointing at an awful sight.
“Oh my God! We are looking at you on the channel news. There’s a helicopter coming after you.” She said. They were standing in front of an electronics shop a block away from the famous building. Luke was now center stage on all the televisions which were displayed by the front window of the shop.
“Give me the phone.” Jack snatched it out of her hands.
“Luke, listen. I have an escape strategy.”
“I’m all ears, whacha got?”  Luke was going over a hundred miles per hour while several cop cars were trailing behind him.
“You’re going to have to get off on the next exit. Pedro’s chop shop is right around the corner,”
“Oh Pedro. Where would I be without you.”
“Right. So the plan is, once you get off the highway, to lose these upper city cops, because they don’t know their way around Mexican territory. Once you get to Pedro’s shop, have him give you a new paint job.”
“New paint job? Hell, im getting a new car.”
“Whatever, just make it out alive.” Jack hung up the phone. He walked over to Venus who was slumped by the wall, then she sat down on the floor and started crying. He went to comfort her. Luke made an olympian turn on the exit and got off the highway without crashing. 
Once on the ground, he drove through every red light escaping death many times until he got to Pedro’s shop. When he parked inside the garage they shut all the doors. The cops were clueless as to what had happened. Luke limped out of his now wrecked vehicle to greet Pedro and his boys, but instead he fainted. Luke had been shot and was bleeding profusely.


----------

